# oh oh... now what?



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey fellas, well my prarie is having problems after a couple of months of not being used. Decided to start her up yesterday and go for a ride, well long story short it runs like crap when I try to take off, it idles fine. Took the carb off and cleaned it real good. Noticed a hole/cut in the diaphragm slide (boot)??? Put her back together, started her up, same issue after carb cleaned...now what? lol could that hole be the problem of not wanting to rev up? i can cruise slow and steady but has no power at all past 1/4 throttle. Help is appreciated guys!!! ThNKS

also if thats the case where can i buy the diaphragm for less? they seem pricey.


----------



## Winnipeg-Roy (Mar 3, 2012)

It's the diaphragm if there is a hole In it there will be no vacuum it won't lift the slide and make the bike bogg down I would buy a carb rebuild kit and rebuild both carbs and a good way to tell if the rubber diaphragms are toast is to take of your air cleaner lid pull the air filter off so you can see the carbs and lift the slide and if it slides back down smoothly there good if they slide down fast and make a little clunk sound there shot these carbs need vacuum to run properly and as for where you can find parts my guess would be the stealers or eBay


----------



## Winnipeg-Roy (Mar 3, 2012)

Oh sorry I see it's a prairie so only one carb I guess but same difference you need to replace that diaphragm or it will run like crap


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

yea its 1 carb.. thanks for the info. found the diaphragm/slide on ebay but found it cheaper on another site. But what i dont understand is how did that hole happen, it was running great last time it was running. o well it is what it is. Ill order the diaphragm friday.

Other suggestions welcomed!


----------



## Winnipeg-Roy (Mar 3, 2012)

That slide has probly gone up down up down for years and had a little crack or tear when you put it away so things like dirt and crud get in there and wear it out and the diaphragm can break down over time as its part of the carb I rebuild my carbs at least once every 2 years on my Harley just cause I can I had a hole in my diaphragm on that and had the same problem I have yet to rebuild the carbs on my brute but I most likely will when I go to re jet it for pipes and snorkels while I'm at it and the bike only has 1050 k on it it probly does not need it but I'll do it just for s&$ts and giggles


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

right on.. ill replace the diaphragm soon see what gives after that. hopefully thats the problem, thanks roy


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

well just ordered a new diaphragm/slide. $104.00 shipped after all the online discounts and coupons. The dealer wanted $140, i refuse to pay them retail. Ordered a new NGK spark plug aswell $3.50, Im sure the one it has its the factory one. I havent replaced myself, im not sure if previous owner did. Ill update on how it goes soon. Thanks.


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

**update**

well got the diaphragm replaced and replaced the spark plug aswell(was coated black?) I can rev it up now and go wot on it, BUT the rev "loops" down after 1/2 to full throttle????? it takes off hard and strong but once rev hits certain limit it bogs then jumps back up&down up&down up&down every 2-3 seconds all the time the throttle is kept past 1/2 way to full. Doesnt matter if cold its cold or hot. I had cleaned the carb right before the diaphragm went bad, Could the carb still be dirty?? It idles fine. All though did notice its kinda hard to start up hot&cold, it use to start right up with one pull. Now it takes a few pulls. Help Please.. Thanks.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

did you make sure the vent line was open


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

rmax said:


> did you make sure the vent line was open


what vent line?


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

bump.. need help guys


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

the vent for the carb, it allows equalized pressure for the slide an dia to operate properly


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

rmax said:


> the vent for the carb, it allows equalized pressure for the slide an dia to operate properly


where can i get more info on this?? not familiar with that


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

bump.. i thought i was going to get more help from here..


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

ttt..


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

I'm with rmax sounds like vent line is clogged. It will be the only other hose that runs to the carb besides the fuel line. Take it off and blow compressed air through the line to clear out any debris. Very common for dirt dobbers, wasps and other bugs to build nests in them when a bike sits up. 

If that's not it there must still be some thrash in the bowl that's being picked up on hard acceleration.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

No_Substitue_For_A_Brute said:


> I'm with rmax sounds like vent line is clogged. It will be the only other hose that runs to the carb besides the fuel line. Take it off and blow compressed air through the line to clear out any debris. Very common for dirt dobbers, wasps and other bugs to build nests in them when a bike sits up.
> 
> If that's not it there must still be some thrash in the bowl that's being picked up on hard acceleration.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2



is this ventline a "clear" hose? cuz it looks clean. I can see thru it. Ill give the carb another clean. Ill use a wire to clean the jets this time just to make sure. If still no go then whats the next step? It was working great before this happened. Thanks btw.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Some sea clear some are not. I'd still blow through it as it only takes one small blockage to greatly affect it. Other than trash in bowls and jets make sure new diaphragm seals and no cracks or splits on intake boot. That should cover it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

No_Substitue_For_A_Brute said:


> Some sea clear some are not. I'd still blow through it as it only takes one small blockage to greatly affect it. Other than trash in bowls and jets make sure new diaphragm seals and no cracks or splits on intake boot. That should cover it.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2



ill take a good look at it when i clean the carb again. Another question is, Which jets are used for past 1/2-full throttle? Cuz it idles great, wont stall or anything.


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

bump


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Not sure if this will help.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/23-kawasaki/6911-360-running-like-crap.html

Hope the link works.


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks^^ but mine has power, it just hesitates past 1/2 throttle. Ima clean the carb once more see what it does. Ill update on the results.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

It had all the power. Just did the hesitation when you stayed steady on the throttle. Plus was drinking the gas like it was going out of style.


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

eagleeye76 said:


> It had all the power. Just did the hesitation when you stayed steady on the throttle. Plus was drinking the gas like it was going out of style.


hope not. but ill keep that in mind. thnks


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

****, almost a year already lol. the problem was the carb needed a better cleaning. After that it ran great for a month and the battery took a dump and started acting up again once warmed up. replaced battery and ran great again. Been running good for about 4-5 months straight. hope it stays that way lol.


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

Well fast forward to this month, had been running just ok till it recently got worse and worse. 
Voltage was all over the place ranging from 12-13v at idle and 11-12v on acceleration. After trouble shooting, I replaced the Rectifier and instantly fixed the voltage issue. Am now getting 14.4-14.6 idle and 13v acceleration. 

There was idle surge and could not set the idle screw at a certain setting cause the idle would just get higher or lower randomly on its own. Removed the carb to inspect the intake boot and sure enough it was split all around. Ordered a new one and that took care of the idle issue. Purrs like a kitten now. 

Then lastly, it was having stalling issues during all this time aswell. It would stall when coming to a complete stop, after much debating and trying to avoid a new task for myself, i just went ahead and bought some valve lash tools. Adjusted the exhaust valve according to the book. That took care of some of the stalling but not all of it, It would continue to stall every now and then bit not as much as before. It got all its power back though! Man i was impressed. So to make sure i just Re-inspected the valve clearances on both intake and exhaust, both are spot on, I was out of ideas at this point. Until I suddenly noticed something strange on the driveline when shifting gears. I noticed the quad would "leap" regarding whatever shift position I would put her in. If i would shift H/L it would leap forward vice versa, Like if the clutch would remain engaged all the time. I knew it was an issue when I experimented by shifting into neutral before i would come to a complete stop and before stalling, It would not stall when doing this. Tore the whole clutch assembly and gave everything a well cleaning and scrubbing with dish soap. There was alot of "wear" dust on the primary clutch mechanism, the clutch would not "release" all they was due to all the crud it had. Cleaned her off real good. Put her back together and brings us to now. No more stalling!! She has never ran so good during the time I've owned her. Glad to be back! Happy trails!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

